# تاريخ مركبات الهواء المضغوط



## محمد طارق محمد (4 مايو 2008)

*The History of Compressed Air Vehicles​تاريخ المركبات الهواء المضغوط *


It cannot be claimed that compressed air as an energy and locomotion vector is precisely recent technology.​لا يمكن الادعاء أن الهواء المضغوط كما تحرك للطاقة ومكافحة ناقلات التكنولوجيا الحديثة على وجه التحديد. In fact at the end of the 19th century the first approximations to what could one day become a compressed air driven vehicle already existed, through the arrival of the first pneumatic locomotives.​في الواقع في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الاولى تقريبيه ليوم واحد ما الذي يمكن ان يصبح الهواء المضغوط مدفوعه المركبات موجودة بالفعل ، من خلال وصول اول قاطرات تعمل بالهواء المضغوط. Yet even two centuries before that Dennis Papin apparently came up with the idea of using compressed air (Royal Society London, 1687).​ولكن حتى قبل قرنين ويبدو ان دينيس papin خرجت فكرة استخدام الهواء المضغوط (الجمعية الملكيه لندن ، 1687). 






 

In 1872 the Mekarski air engine was used for street transit, consisting of a single-stage engine.​وفى عام 1872 فان المحرك mekarski الهواء واستخدمت لعبور الشارع ، والتي تتكون من مرحلة واحدة محرك. It represented an extremely important advance in terms of pneumatic engines, due to its forward thinking use of thermodynamics, ensuring that the air was heated, by passing it through tanks of boiling water, also increasing its range between fill-ups.​انها تمثل تقدما مهما للغاية من حيث المحركات الهواءيه ، ونظرا لاستخدام التفكير المستقبلي للديناميكا الحراريه ، وضمان أن الهواء كانت ساخنه ، عن طريق تمرير لها عن طريق صهاريج المياه من الغليان ، وايضا زيادة تتراوح ما بين ملء الساخنه. Numerous locomotives were manufactured and a number of regular lines were even opened up (the first in Nantes in 1879).​وكانت العديد من قاطرات المصنعه وعدد من الخطوط العاديه حتى فتح (الأول في مدينة نانت في عام 1879). In 1892, Robert Hardie introduced a new method of heating that at the same time served to increase the range of the engine.​في 1892 ، روبرت hardie عرض اسلوب جديد من التدفءه في الوقت نفسه على زيادة مجموعة من المحرك. 



 

However, the first urban transport locomotive was not introduced until 1898, by Hoadley and Knight, and was based on the principle that the longer the air is kept in the engine the more heat it absorbs and the greater its range.​ومع ذلك ، فان اول قاطره النقل الحضري وعرض لم يكن حتى عام 1898 ، من قبل hoadley وفارس ، وكانت تقوم على مبدأ ان يعد يحتفظ الهواء في المحرك الاكثر انها تمتص الحراره وزيادة مداها. As a result they introduced a two stage engine.​ونتيجة لانها ادخلت مرحلتين محرك. 



 

Charles B. Hodges will always be remembered as the true father of the compressed air concept applied to cars, being the first person, not only to invent a car driven by a compressed air engine but also to have considerable commercial success with it.​تشارلز ب هودجز ان نتذكر دائما كما الأب الحقيقي من الهواء المضغوط المفهوم ينطبق على السيارات ، ويجرى اول شخص ، ليس فقط ليخترع سيارة يقودها محرك الهواء المضغوط ولكن ايضا ان يكون له النجاح التجاري معها. The HK Porter Company of Pittsburgh sold hundreds of these vehicles to the mining industry in the eastern United States, due to the safety that this method of propulsion represented for the mining sector.​هونج كونج فان شركة بورتر بيتسبرغ بيع مئات من هذه المركبات على صناعة التعدين في شرق الولايات المتحدة ، ويرجع ذلك الى ان سلامة هذه الطريقة من الدفع ممثلة لقطاع التعدين. Later on, in 1912 the American’s method was improved by Europeans, adding a further expansion stage to the engine (3 stages).​وفي وقت لاحق ، في عام 1912 الأميركية وتحسنت طريقة الأوروبيين ، اضافة الى مزيد من التوسع في المرحلة المحرك (3 مراحل). 



​ 

In January 1932 what appears to be the first journalistic article ever written about a car driven by compressed air was published.​في كانون الثاني / يناير 1932 ما يبدو انه اول من اي وقت مضى المادة الصحفيه المكتوبة عن سيارة يقودها الهواء المضغوط نشر. 



​ 

The first hybrid diesel and compressed air locomotive appeared in 1930, in Germany.​أول هجين الديزل والهواء المضغوط لوكوموتيف بدأ في عام 1930 في المانيا. The pressures brought to bear by the oil industry in the transport sector were ever greater and the truth of the matter is that they managed to block investigation in this field.​الضغوط التي مورست من قبل صناعة النفط في قطاع النقل هي اكبر من اي وقت مضى وحقيقة الأمر هو أنها تمكنت من عرقلة التحقيق في هذا المجال. After the Second World War the term “air engine” was never again used in textbooks referring to compressed air or pneumatic locomotives and, whenever they were mentioned the article would go on to state that these engines were of little use or efficiency.​بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية مصطلح "محرك الجوية" لم يكن ابدا مرة اخرى المستخدمة في الكتب المدرسية التي تشير الى الهواء المضغوط او هوائية والقاطرات ، وكلما كانت المادة المذكورة من شأنه ان اذهب الى القول بان هذه المحركات كانت قليلة الجدوى أو الكفاءه. 



 

In 1979, Terry Miller decided that compressed air was the perfect medium for storing energy.​في عام 1979 ، قرر تيري ميلر أن الهواء المضغوط هو الكمال المتوسط لتخزين الطاقة. He developed Air Car One, which he built for $ 1,500.​واعرب عن سيارة واحدة الجوية المتقدمه ، التي تبنى على 1500 دولار. Terry’s engines showed that it was feasible to manufacture a car that could run on compressed air.​تيري محركات اظهرت انه من الممكن تصنيع سيارة التي يمكن ان تعمل على الهواء المضغوط. He patented his method in 1983 (US4370857).​واعرب عن طريقة المسجله في عام 1983 (us4370857).


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (4 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الجديدة و المجهود الطيب


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 مايو 2008)

أشكرك على وضع النص الانكليزي ، لأنه أوضح بكثير من النص العربي ......
أشكرك على المعلومات ......
إضافة جيدة ولا شك ، ولكن كنت أتمنى أن تكون هذه المشاركة ضمن الموضوع المطروح سابقاً حتى نتمكن من متابعة الموضوع بشكل متسلسل ، لا أن نفتح موضوعاً ، وثم نفتح غيره ، وغيره ، وكل هذه الموضوع متعلق بعضها ببعضها الآخر ...
حرصاً على التركيز وعدم إضاعة وقت الزملاء ............


----------



## البشير النور (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور لكن النص العربي يلزمه تنسيق وياريت يكون لوحده


----------

